# low testosterone



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about low testosterone and its role in anxiety disorders/depression?

I have been thinking i should get tested. My reasons:

I have Erectile dysfunction alot of the time (but not all the time, i can get it up perfectly fine sometimes) I started self medicating with cialis i ordered off the internet a few years ago and since then i kinda forgot about this problem. By the way, i am only 23 and have had these problems for as long as i can remember. I always thought it was anxiety based but now i am wondering if it is hormonal.

I am skinny. 6 foot tall, 153 lbs. Last year i went on an intense "bulk" regimen. I was lifting very heavy (for me) 3 days a week and eating nonstop. Throughout the process i gained some muscle, but overall my improvments were not what they should have been considering my level of dedication. My body resists muscle like the plague. I figured it was just my body type, but now i am wondering if it is a lack of testosterone.

But i do have a deep voice and full development of male characteristics (body hair, facial hair etc)

And of course i have the usual OCD/depression/anxiety/ DR

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

I had my testosterone and DHEA tested a year or so back. My testosterone levels were elevated, and my DHEA levels were off the charts high.

So I really don't think there is any correlation between anxiety levels and testosterone. You say you have low testosterone and you are anxious. I have high testosterone and I am anxious.....I dont think it really matters.

But you can raise your levels naturally if you wish. Lifting weights is probably the best way to naturally boost your testosterone levels. Full body workouts are best, but don't neglect working your legs. When you workout your leg muscles (the largest muscles in your body) you release a huge amount of HGH (human growth hormone) into your bloodstream, which will in turn increase your overall testosterone levels, which will make it easier for you to put on bulk on other parts of your body as well.

As far as diet is concerned, stick to high protein, high fiber foods. Eat whole grains only. Lots of fruits and veges. A few foods that have huge natural testosterone boosting effects are peanut butter (yum), almonds, red meat, and white meat and fish.

I hope this information helps you out.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

I?m Impressed with your guts to make us aware about your problems so you deserve some effect when it comes to helping you:

Patient's Guide to Low Testosterone >Click here<

*Why would a doctor suspect that someone has a low level of testosterone? *
Symptoms related to low testosterone include: decreased sex drive, erectile dysfunction (ED), lowered sperm count, increased breast size (a condition called gynecomastia), hot flashes, increased irritability, trouble concentrating, and depression. Men who have a severe and prolonged reduction of testosterone also may experience loss of body hair, reduced muscle mass and bone fractures due to osteoporosis. Certain medical conditions also can cause the condition.

*Can low testosterone be seen in younger men, too?*
Yes. Certain genetic conditions such as Klinefelter's syndrome, Kallmann's syndrome, and Prader-Willi syndrome can cause lowered testosterone production in boys and young men. In addition, testosterone production can be lowered by bilateral cryptochid testes injury, inflammation, and tumors. Chemotherapy and radiation therapy also may damage testosterone-producing cells. Finally, many patients who are HIV+ have low testosterone levels.

Klinefelter's syndrome >Click here<

*Kallmann syndrome is characterized by:*
*Hypogonadotropic hypogonadism (a lack of the pituitary hormones LH and FSH) 
*Congenital (present from birth) anosmia (complete inability to smell) or hyposmia (decreased ability to smell)

Might be relevant to you, although take ?everything? with a pitch of salt? (Something I need to be quoted on myself)

Take care.

Darren.


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

So you're trying to bodybuild/workout right? I know alot about bodybuilding, PM me with what your problems are and I can definitely help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

He already stated his problems.....that was the content of his post. Pay attention.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

*Needacure*, can you recommend a web-site on the subject please? I'm interested myself... although today I was only able to lift 10KG when a year ago I could do 40KG... so of course now I assume I might have Chronic fatigue syndrome... *Sigh*.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't think you have chronic fatigue syndrome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> He already stated his problems.....that was the content of his post. Pay attention.


I believe he was answering this part of obsessivebrandon's quote:



> My body resists muscle like the plague. I figured it was just my body type, but now I am wondering if it is a lack of testosterone.


If he's not training correctly... (like I'm not) he might not be building muscle and only toning it...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> I don't think you have chronic fatigue syndrome.


What makes you say that?


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

http://shapefit.com/

forum.bodybuilding.com <-- ask your questions about bodybuilding there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you Needacure, the GIF picture files are really helpful for me. =)


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, I don't know how he is training, because he did not say anything about it in his post. For anyone who wants to stick to a bulk regimen, aim for 6 to 8 repetitions. It is only for the serious and hardcore bodybuilders who lower that to 3 to 4. But the problem with doing only 3 to 4 reps, is that you will put on a lot of muscle, but you will start looking like a linebacker. Pro IBFF bodybuilders do this alot before competitions. They put on massive amounts of muscle, burried under fat. And when the time for competitions arrives, they shred up and have a ton of muscle to show for it. Another reason to avoid this type of training is that it is very injury prone.

Lifting weights is like anything else. People will tell you a whole lot of different strategies. All of them work, some better than others. You just have to find what works for you. I know how lame that sounds. but its true. I would, however, try a regimen of 6 - 8 rep, 3 sets per exercise. that is a good standard starting point. With 6 - 8 rep, you will be putting on muscle bulk, and not toning so much, but you will still have it looking semi defined. I hope that made sense. And training is only half of it. The rest of bodybuilding is done outside of the gym. And alot of guys dont want to hear this. You need to sleep adequately, eat alot of protein rich food and carbohydrates. And you need to hydrate yourself CONSTANTLY. 
You dont have to take whey protein, but if you do, carry a shake with you to drink directly after you hit the gym. And space your meals out to around 5 a day, if you can.

I don't think you have chronic fatigue. I just don't. No proof, just a hunch.

Eric

ALSO: the best site Ive found for bodybuilding is http://www.bodybuilding.com

enter the supersite. there is everything you could need.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I think my training methods were pretty good. I got my workout plan off of forum.bodybuilding.com actually. It consisted mainly of bench press, dead lifts, and squats. 5 reps per set for 3 sets.

I did gain muscle...just not as much as i thought i would. I just posted a picture of myself in the pics section of myself in a muscle shirt last summer after i had been doing this workout for about 6 months. As you can see, i did have good muscle tone. I was starting to get a 6-pack, but i was still too skinny. I was only benching 155lbs x 5 after half a year on this program.

Then last fall i injured my wrist, stopped going to the gym, and all my muscles atrophied. All my hard work went down the drain and now i am finding it very hard to start up again.

Oh and as far as the ED problems. I feel fine talking about it here but you wont catch me talking about it in real life. thank god for drugs like cialis though...totally fix that problem. I just wish i knew the cause of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advise *Eric*, I'll try it on Monday... although I must although hurting myself because if I end up like Brandon (sorry that happened to you) and injure myself I would quit the gym altogether... which would really effect my overall heart... so I'm gonna take it one step at a time... maybe I just need more sleep... I seem to feel much better after ten hours of sleep... humm.. any how thanks again Eric =).


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

i didnt injure myself that bad. just sprained my wrist. It didnt really affect my day to day life, i just couldnt lift wieghts with it for about 2-3 months while it healed. Then by the time it healed i lost so much muscle that i felt defeated, i didnt want to start at the beggining again.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> I don't think you have chronic fatigue. I just don't. No proof, just a hunch.
> 
> Eric.


Not meaning to sound like I'm jumping down your throat here but do you know much of Emulated Puppet}eers symptoms?

I come from a medical background and would say that he presents with symptoms remarkably similar to those which he would were rather quickly falling into the category of chronic fatigue syndrom.

It seemed very much like you just wanted to shoot him down with no cause. Can be rather damaging in my experience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

suz said:


> I come from a medical background and would say that he presents with symptoms remarkably similar to those which he would were rather quickly falling into the category of chronic fatigue syndrom.


chronic fatigue syndrom can be cause by depression although the pro's still don't know what "really" triggers it to happen do they?... or do you know more on the subject please?

Spank you.xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Assumptions. they can be just as damaging.

If you guys don't know already, I am really into bodybuilding also. I was lifting seriously for the last 8 months. And have recently stopped. Like brandon said, once you stop, all of your gains go down drastically. 
I am making it a goal of mine to get back into the gym 3 times a week, on a regular basis. Keeping this schedule will be good for me. I am looking forward to getting back in there and hitting the iron again. 
balls to the walls, hardcore training. protein shakes and tons of water and tons of those cans of salmon. yeah. here we go again.

Eric


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea i'm going to start lifting three times a week again too. I want my body back. It is just so shitty starting off where i am at right now. I cant wait to deadlift 300lbs again (might not be much for you eric,) . Such a good feeling

Time to go buy some muscle milk.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Before i started getting horrible neck spasms and shoulder spasms as well i was really into weightlifting. At my best i could bench press 300lbs. I never got really big though the heaviest i ever got was 200lbs so i wasent really building for muscle mass i was building for strength.

Now i cant do bench presses at all without having to take a crapload of muscle relaxants after to unkink my neck. These days i just stick to arm curls, knuckle pushups and abit of boxing. That way i dont injure myself but i still keep in shape. I have been slacking off though as of late.


----------



## mybrainhurts (Feb 9, 2007)

I discovered I had a very low testosterone count about a year ago. In fact it also turns out I have advanced osteoporosis (I'm not that old). I've been breaking bones for the past 10 years or so. Turned out that was the reason (low testosterone). So I started taking hormonal supplements for a few months. This got my levels back to normal. I was hoping this would also help alleviate my depression but it had no effect I'm afraid. I still have no sex drive (haven't for decades) but that's probably due to the DP/DR.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> suz said:
> 
> 
> > I come from a medical background and would say that he presents with symptoms remarkably similar to those which he would were rather quickly falling into the category of chronic fatigue syndrom.
> ...


Sorry, I don't know much more really. I just know from things that you've told me that something like that shouldn't be ruled out. And you've not been the happiest of bunnies recently *hugs*.

I just don't like people jumping to totally unfounded conclusions like that, doesn't help anyone.

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

oMG, get over yourself, for crissake. You havent met him, you havent given him a thorough medical examination. For all we know your claim to come from a medical background is completely bogus. So your guess is just as good as mine.

I am going to clarify here. I am not giving this explanation for anybody but Puppeteer. I don't feel the need to justify it for anyone else. I had reason for debunking your statement you had chronic fatigue. I believe you are suffering from depression.....fatigue is an inevitable by product. I think you just wanted a name for the feeling. 
I.....on the other hand. do not claim to be a medical expert. this is just my opinion, of course. 
I have a friend who every other week or so complains of getting migraines, and then he comes to me worrying if he is getting brain cancer. last week, i think it was carbon monoxide poisoning.....so. yeah. maybe its just a little excess worry.

Eric


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Eric,

I also haven't said 'Yes, this is your problem...', and yes, my claim to work in the medical profession could be bogus. Want my credentials? Go fuck yourself. I know Darren far better than you know me, no I haven't met him but we speak a lot. I don't claim to be a medical expert either so please get your facts right.

There is no need to be so hostile, and the abrupt way you 'debunked' him will do no one any favours.

Believe me, I am very much 'over myself', I don't need your help in doing that, thanks all the same. Seems no matter how nice you are everyone just wants to have a dig, I'm sick of being everyone's door mat.

I wish to help anyone who wants my help, in any way I can. Because I'm 'there' and I want a way out too. Bitching at me won't make you better Eric, but it will make you even more bitter than you seem to be already.

Enough


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

You have issues. get help.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> You have issues. get help.


Wow, you don't say.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Eric that was bang out to be so rude to her.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Eric that was bang out to be so rude to her.


Fankwoo : )


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Wow.... she is the one using expletives....telling me to "fu ck off", like a little child with a temper. And By choosing to do this, she has automatically put herself on a lower level, and in my mind i have to take off about 10 maturation points. And you have the nerve to tell me that I am being rude?

wow. Unbelievable.

Eric


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> ?oMG, get over yourself, for crissake.? ?You have issues. get help.?


I?d have told you to fu*k off as well for being a child with a temper. By choosing to reply to your ?flame? she has for a moment lowered herself down to your level due to being provoked by you. ?Maturation points?? You?re here at the site ?always? asking for answers/help, it?s always ?Me Me Me? with you.

And yes I?m here pissing around most of the time although I?m no vampire sucking off from other?s energy, I act like a child myself with a lot of the things I say although I don?t have any members sending me PM?s asking for me to stop or carm down (and if you?re bottling your emotions up (or keeping your crazy bag shut) by not telling me I?m upsetting you, don?t? just tell me) my way of coping is by being a child and not taking much serious because when I become serious it makes me ill because I?m always asking myself questions about myself and reality.



suz said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Eric that was bang out to be so rude to her.
> ...


You?re welcome.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> Wow.... she is the one using expletives....telling me to "fu ck off", like a little child with a temper. And By choosing to do this, she has automatically put herself on a lower level, and in my mind i have to take off about 10 maturation points. And you have the nerve to tell me that I am being rude?
> 
> wow. Unbelievable.
> 
> Eric


I actually posted a topic explaining how bad I felt for flipping out Eric, I've had a bad time and I'm now on forced sick leave because I had a bit of a breakdown at work on the day of our 'row'. That's not because of what happened on here, but it contributed to me snapping at you.

I apologise for swearing at you, but please point me to any of my other posts which have been 'expletive ridden'. That's not me, and I felt incredibly guilty for using the F word just once.

For some reason you don't like me, and that's fair enough, but if someone can't lose their temper every once in a while then let's all explode with pent up rage shall we. If that makes me a child then you'll find me on the swings.

Again; my apologies.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Suzi quit lowing your self esteem when you're not in the wrong... you both fooked up and both "should" be sorry... so if Eric isn't sorry... don't bow down to him...

Stand up for your self for Christ sake (figure of speech)

Give em some over lord girly power!!!!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm gonna bash everyone with daisy chains tommorow. That'll show 'em!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

You may not have a penis but it doens't mean you have to act like a girl... gawd... kick soom ass.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

P.S: Mine's bigger then yours. :mrgreen:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried to rant and I got told off. My crazy has been packed away and I'm sitting in the 'good girl' chair.

Eric has tamed the beast. Cry.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Eric is a baddddd man!.... 

*pokes Suzi till her crazy bag opens*


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Allow all your crazyness to collect and be crazy with me in bed :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Allow all your crazyness to collect and be crazy with me in bed :wink:


Ha, if I was like I was yesterday you'd have spurting blood where your head once was. When I'm nice I'm lovely, but when I'm not...

And oi anyway. Stop putting me in your bed :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Promises promises... =P

Why? it's a nice bed... "Shrugs"... =D


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

W/e. the hell with you both.

Eric


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

@ all

"that`s paranoiaaaaaaaaa Mmmmmm Mmmmm" (for anyone whos seen human traffic)


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> You have issues. get help.


Dude, you're posting on a Mental Health forum. Think for a second about what you just said.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:
> 
> 
> > You have issues. get help.
> ...


A voice of reason, thank you. I did not need to be told this.

I've tried to apologise to you Eric, seems you're to 'big' for me though.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:
> 
> 
> > You have issues. get help.
> ...


Very well said. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> W/e. the hell with you both.
> 
> Eric


Well I do like me BBQ's... *Shouts Greg*... "you fancy coming with us as well?" :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

suz said:


> *seems you're to 'big' for me though*.


I might be hearing the same thing when we get round to "meeting". :wink: :lol: (Other's have stated it, not myself =) )


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

shut the f*ck up already, the both of you. Yall sound like two whiny ass bitches. get together and take some midol. BOO HOO cry me a fu ckin river. You two are perfect examples of how depressed people make themselves victims. I love it. By all means.....keep it going.

Eric


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Emulated puppet}err said:


> Well I do like me BBQ's... *Shouts Greg*... "you fancy coming with us as well?"


OMFG.......Did you actually hear that?
What about this..........................?

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Whiny ass bitch said:


> shut the f*ck up already, the both of you. Yall sound like two whiny ass bitches.


Err, was that whiny or shinny. I like shinny arse's 

Oh yeah, how old did you say you were *ERIC*

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

20, about to hit the BIG 21.

CHYEA!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Really, 20......... Hmm, you seemed younger.

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

hmmm? really? you seemed older. Could have sworn you were up in your late 40's. : ) btw. How is the Cialis challenge working out for you? have you tried it yet?

Eric


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

1318 actually, you were close though.
I meant to ask you, what is the one thing you want most of all?

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I want a lot of things. And you cant give me any of them. Feeling accepted would be nice. Feeling like i fit in would be nice. Feeling like i had a peer group would be nice. Not always feelin like the oddball who doesnt fit in would be nice.

but you cant change any of that. so don't ask like u give two shits. and u dont know what it felt like to grow up like that.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Oh, you are wrong Eric, I know exactly how it feels to not fit in.

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

they need to lock this thread. it attracts morons like a light attracts bugs.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

You see its statements like that, that don't really help you.

I don't know, I am just throwing ideas around, what do you think?

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

And its things like that.......which provoke statements i made.

Listen. Im not going to continue to argue with you. You may think I am immature. And that is fine. You can pull the immature card out. You're entitled to your opinion, however skewed from the truth it may be. 
I have other things to do now. I do have obstacles i encounter every day, which i cant see any possible solution around. But I am not going to sit here and continue to argue with you people. Its pointless. I have other things to be doing, to move forward with my life. 
I would suggest you do the same.

If you were really as mature as you think you are, you wouldn't need me to tell you to get your ass off your computer, and face your problems, instead of using this site as a distraction. But.....I dont know. just some thoughts.

Eric


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Hey Eric, I was just quoting you.
So you get the point now, good on you.
Oh, and you like irony as well.  
Greg


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

you`re just making yourself more ill tbh m8 getting all worked up like that, reason lots of people are responding is because of your unreasonable behaviour which might affect new members or people browsing the forum to see stuff like that might put them off reading more into because all they see is the ramblings of someone/people.

I suggest u be the one who puts the computer away and i know a few others shouldn`t feed their habit by coming on here all day as it doesn`t distract you from dp in fact it does the opposite but then again perhaps they`re not ready yet to try and escape it took me good few years to sort myself out a bit to get back into "normality" before that i was on the internet feeding my anxiety daily making myself worse until i realised a common occurance which was when i was sitting there reading up on these illnesses etc that could be wrong with me i slipped into really bad dp/dr as i was reading away and this happened for months/years before i realised the common pattern that anxious thoughts = dp/dr

You`re taking things way too literally and people at face value you have to remember that the way some people act online is very different to how they are in real life trust me i know a lot of people who are totally sound irl etc but not so nice online just get on with your own battle man stop delving too deep okay u want the facts thats fine but let it stop at the facts and don`t feed your other anxietys cos they`re all in your head m8 in your distorted mind don`t let that anxious mind take over your common sense, it`s hard but it can be done, i`m living proof from being the worst case of dp/dr u could imagine, to functioning a lot better having lots of friends going out, playing sports, working socialising, gets hard sometimes but the dp/dr defence mechanisms are becoming less and less now because i`m not feeding my anxiety as much i`m doing other stuff.

There are books an stuff u can invest in online which will give u all the stuff you need and the tools you need to make it go away perhaps you should invest in something that reduces your dp/dr there are a good few programmes out there and i`m sure the first thing they will say is "stay away from anxiety forums etc" as you`re only feeding it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

jesus christ. can we get a moderator? Lock the thread. Please. I am finished responding to this nonsense.

Eric


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

What are you REALLY angry about Eric?
Just get it off your chest. What is it?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> shut the f*ck up already, the both of you. Yall sound like two whiny ass bitches. get together and take some midol. BOO HOO cry me a fu ckin river. You two are perfect examples of how depressed people make themselves victims. I love it. By all means.....keep it going.
> 
> Eric


have I ? *slowly rubs head*? have ?I?? that being ?myself?? FOOKIN BOTHERED YA?!?!?

Gawd that was easy...  but we're not here to fight... "peace man".


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> jesus christ. can we get a moderator? Lock the thread. Please. I am finished responding to this nonsense.
> Eric


Disrespecting people's effect (and the replies I?ve seen you receive from members here are well thought out and long) to help you... that's totally bang out pal... "Eric loses 10.000 bonuses points for spitting his dummy out".


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

really though...this thread needs to be locked.

I asked a legitimate question i was worried about and all you forum addicts(no disprespect, i am a forum junky myself) totally hijacked it and just made it a big giant argument.

just drop it already.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya it wouldnt hurt for this thread to be locked as it's gone way off topic.

Eric acting like a arsehole on this form as you have to a few people does not help your cause of getting help or understanding either. Calling people a couple of whiny ass bitches just makes you sound like a ******. Or a chav depending on which side of the water you live on.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

shut the fu ck up. nobody was talking to you. go back to your cave.

It sickens me to see how you all think this comes back to me. As if i started it. Carefully, reread the thread. from the beginning. 
A comment of mine, was taken out of context. I said I didn't think emulated had CFS. And there was nothing wrong with the way I said it. Some people, though, like to project their interpretation of what they think the context is....which is more or less impossible to do on an internet forum. But....they do. And there is NOTHING I can do about that.

So, I decide to let it go........I drop the subject. Only to have this chic keep bringing it up over and over again, as if she has an axe to grind. So thats when I finally say something back. And when I do, suddenly all the fingers get pointed to me. Sometimes....people are like sheep. They just like to point fingers. So go ahead. Point your f ucking finger, if it makes you feel happy. Cuz i really don't care. You all provoked this mess, not me. I cant helpt it if what i say gets taken out of context, and someone jumps down my throat because of it.

comfortably numb. You should have learned by now to mind your own business. And stay out of matters which don't concern you.

Eric


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> shut the fu ck up. nobody was talking to you. go back to your cave.


 Congratulations you just gave the worst come back ive ever gotten on this board.

I also think im much more witty then you and 99% of people would agree.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

congratulations, you are a Senior DPselfhelp member. I am officially awarding you the loser of the year forum, for having no life and being on this site. : ) : ) : ) If you want to get the blue ribbon, however, you have to top Emulated Pupeteer for being the biggest loser. As he is the top poster.

you should be most proud of this accomplishment.

Good luck! I wish you well on your path to accomplishment!

Sincerely,

Eric

Oh, Post Script:

I also think you are _mouch_ more witty than you think also.

Cheers.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> congratulations, you are a Senior DPselfhelp member. I am officially awarding you the loser of the year forum, for having no life and being on this site. : ) : ) : ) If you want to get the blue ribbon, however, you have to top Emulated Pupeteer for being the biggest loser. As he is the top poster.
> 
> you should be most proud of this accomplishment.
> 
> ...


 Hmm i seem to have hit a nerve. I would tell you to go take a midol but that wouldnt help someone as far gone as you.

Oh by the way i may be a senior dpselfhelp member but it took me over a year to get there so i guess im an underachiever. And if you don't like this site and the people on it don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.

Also i freely admit that i cant spell so if you want to make me feel bad your gonna have to come up with something mouch more better then that.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

From the way I read it, every side of the argument misinterpreted something when it began. That's very likely in an environment where we cannot hear tonality or inflections of voice. Things just seemed to snowball from there. I'm sure all of you have heard of the saying how the people continuing the argument is just as much at fault as the one who started it. I know it doesn't really matter anymore, but it's nice to know later. At least everyone can agree that this should be locked by now.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

*Gets on his knees and prays* oh please please PLEASEEEE!!!! Lock this thread! (not meant as reverse psychology? :wink: )

*Points to Eric* you have "really" hurt my feelings... "SHAME ON YOU!"


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:
> 
> 
> > shut the fu ck up. nobody was talking to you. go back to your cave.
> ...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> Yall sound like two whiny ass bitches.


http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... 09&start=0


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

You're all fanning the flames of hatred


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Genocide in Africa, global warming, wars in the Middle East. Realise there are much more important things to focus your energy towards.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> shut the f*ck up already, the both of you. Yall sound like two whiny ass bitches. get together and take some midol. BOO HOO cry me a fu ckin river. You two are perfect examples of how depressed people make themselves victims. I love it. By all means.....keep it going.
> 
> Eric


I don't feel like a victim, and I'm not really all that depressed, very judgmental of you.

What was that about lowering your maturity by swearing? I'm sorry; I must be going deaf in my old age.

Oh to be a child again, tell me to grow up when you've lived some. I was actually letting you get to me for a while there, you turned a positive place into somewhere rather negative for me. Now I just think you're funny; I'll play your game all day Eric.

But tell me... What's your REAL issue?

(no swear words, oh dear)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, one more thing before you completely devour my brain; you attacked me, not the other way around. I showed concern for a friend, you told me to get over myself.

If this isn't a place to be caring about others then I must have lost my way.

Sorry Brandon for hijacking your thread, I felt bullied and felt the need to react, but enough is enough. I'm not lowering myself any lower to try and get down to the level a certain person has descended to. If he even knew one thing about my life I might accept it.

(insert expletive here)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Now "*THIS*" is what i'm talking about! I'm very impressed Suz, well done for standing up for yourself... I respect women like you... (not husband beaters thought *uses both his index fingers to make a cross* that's just god damn unholy!)

))) Super Hugs for a Superb Lady (((


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Eric wrote


> Sometimes....people are like sheep. They just like to point fingers












Hmm, seems you are right :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

well if anything good has come from this thread, its that we have all let off a bit of steam.

Greg


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Shame on all of you.......you all need to relax, hold hands and just let your Soul Glo!!!!

hit it:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dreamland gets 10,000 pionts Darren, could you ajust the figures please.



Dreamland said:


> Shame on all of you.......you all need to relax, hold hands and just let your Soul Glo!!!!
> 
> hit it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Pollyanna......since you enjoyed that so much, here's the other clip from the same movie with Randy Watson and his band Sexual Chocolate sporting some Soul Glo hairdos........


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

SHUT UP TIGERSUIT YOU TRAZODONE SNIFFING WHORE!

Eric


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

what's up with the ****-erotic avatars?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Here's your Terminator Mask Eric:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> SHUT UP TIGERSUIT YOU TRAZODONE SNIFFING WHORE!
> 
> Eric


I most certainly hope that this post wasn't serious...

And yes, I feel better for sticking up for myself. No violence though Darren, I'm still a weed in body, only my mind is empowered.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

lmao. you know when i was like 10....i used to want to be Terminator, because i saw the movie T2 and i just thought it was the coolest thing in the world. I molded tin foil on half of my face so it looked like i had a metal endoskeleton and i used to flex in front of the mirror and show my ma.

Eric


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

suz said:


> Seems no matter how nice you are everyone just wants to have a dig, I'm sick of being everyone's door mat.
> 
> I wish to help anyone who wants my help, in any way I can.


Suz, you really have got issues. If people treat you like a doormat, there are better ways of dealing with it than lashing out with silly accusations. Jesusmyangst wasn't being hostile to Darren by saying he didn't think he had chronic fatigue syndrome. As far as I can tell, you are protecting him like a baby who can't defend himself.

I hate to say this but you and Darren are clearly having a really bad effect on each other. In the time I've been away, you've turned really hostile and Darren's posts are just really confused.

Everyone give Eric a break for heaven's sake, he's got enough to worry about without everyone on this site piling up on him.


----------



## Levi (Dec 28, 2005)

sunriseyellow said:


> Everyone give Eric a break for heaven's sake, he's got enough to worry about without everyone on this site piling up on him.


Aware Im getting dragged down by the off-topic stuff here. But let me say this. I think Eric really needs to behave himself. It wasnt after I read this thread and saw his behavior, I definitely decided to not respond to him anymore. And for people 'piling up on him', Eric himself is doing a great job getting just that result for himself:

!) First, he doesnt appreciate the responses he gets (see other threads), he lacks showing any kind of appreciation or thankfullness towards the people that put their concern and energy into helping him
2) I feel responding to him is a waste of my time
3) he is being attacking and verbally abusive (in this thread)
4) it is all 'me, me, me' for him, like Darren said.
5) Eric is a pretty selfish guy

I dont know the war that is going on between you (Soulchild) and Darren and Suz, but it is obvious things are played out between the 3 of you ON this board. Cut it out, will ya's


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

oops


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Levi said:


> sunriseyellow said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone give Eric a break for heaven's sake, he's got enough to worry about without everyone on this site piling up on him.
> ...


Well, we all relate to different people on here but I will say one thing about Eric: as far as I can see he's just venting.

I think:
1) He's venting 
2) Did Eric ever say anyone was responsible for him?
3) He's in a negative state, that's why he's angry
4) At least he accepts the problem lies within him
5) We're all selfish, that's why we are impatient with him!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi,

I left this topic up on purpose. Why? I want to be able to link to it when people ask why we need moderators.

I'm going to start deleting hateful posts too, warn once, then ban.
I don't care who it is. This is childish.


----------

